# PC Games 06/20 mit Titelstory zu Assassin's Creed Valhalla und Gears Tactics im Test!



## Lukas Schmid (23. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 06/20 mit Titelstory zu Assassin's Creed Valhalla und Gears Tactics im Test!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *PC Games 06/20 mit Titelstory zu Assassin's Creed Valhalla und Gears Tactics im Test!*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2020)

Adieu, Rossi. Ohne dich wird was bei PCG gewaltig fehlen. [emoji22][emoji2772]

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2020)

RR ist ein Urgestein der gesamten Spielemagazin-"Szene", schade, dass er nun den Hut nimmt. Gefühlt ist er so lange dabei, dass es sogar die Rente als Grund für das Ende sein könnte...  Sehr schön ist die Rezeptesammlung in der neuen Ausgabe, die heute bei mir ankam.


----------



## Clover81 (23. Mai 2020)

Leb wohl, Rossi, und alles Gute für die Zukunft. Die PC-Games wird nie wieder dieselbe sein.


----------



## TAOO (23. Mai 2020)

So viele schöne Jahre, einfach unvergessen, ne kleine Legende mit viel guten Hunger und viel guten Ideen 
Einfach nur THX
Danke dafür


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2020)

Als ich vorhin die PC Games bekam, die erste Seite aufgeschlagen hab und das gelesen hab, da war ich ganz schön geschockt. Eine PC Games ohne Rossi war irgendwie immer unverstellbar. Das ist so als würde mindestens ein Buchstabe in den Worten "PC Games" fehlen. 
Man ist ja irgendwie damit aufgewachsen. Es gehörte 3 Jahrzehnte jeden Monat dazu, dass man die PC Games aufschlug und die Leserbriefseiten las.

Lieber Rossi, falls du hier mitliest. Als Leser, der seit der 1. PC Games Ausgabe dabei ist, möchte ich dir für all' die Zeit danken. Du hast einen so oft zum Lachen gebracht und es war immer eine Freude, deine Texte zu lesen. Auch deine Video-Reihe, die du eine zeitlang machtest, war sehr witzig. Wer erinnert sich nicht an den legendären Schlütter-Tanz? 

Ich wünsch dir weiterhin ein richtig schönes Leben und alles Gute, bei allem was du tun wirst.
Und bleib vor allem gesund


----------



## arrgh (23. Mai 2020)

Wow... Rossi geht. Sehr, sehr schade...

Lieber Rossi, Danke für all die Jahre! Du wirst so was von fehlen!

Alles, alles Gute!


----------



## MrFob (24. Mai 2020)

WHAT?!? Rossi verabschiedet sich? Unglaublich. Da wird ein Rossi foermiges Loch in der Realitaet aller Leser verbleiben (wobei wir ja nie wussten wie genau er eigentlich aussieht aber gut, die grobe Form kennen wir ja).
Die Rumpelkammer war immer das erste, was in der neuen PCG gelesen wurde. Ich hoffe (und bin mir eigentlich sicher) er geht vor allem deshalb, weil er jetzt seine eigene Biker Gang aufzieht. Alles Gute Rossi!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> WHAT?!? Rossi verabschiedet sich? Unglaublich. Da wird ein Rossi foermiges Loch in der Realitaet aller Leser verbleiben (wobei wir ja nie wussten wie genau er eigentlich aussieht aber gut, die grobe Form kennen wir ja).


Aufmerksame Leser und Abonnenten die die DVD-Videos ab und an sehen haben durchaus ne grobe Vorstellung was für Ron Typ von Kerl der gute alte Rossi ist.  


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (24. Mai 2020)

Ach du...
Dass RR sich verabschiedet wusste ich gar nicht 
Da wäre ein spezieller Artikel mit eigenem Thread angebracht gewesen. Auch von mir alles Gute und Danke für Deine Zeit "hier".


----------



## fud1974 (24. Mai 2020)

Ächz. 

Ich hoffe das war ein "geplanter", regulärer Abgang. 

Weil er wurde ja häufiger darauf angesprochen in den Leserbriefen und da klang da noch nix durch diesbezüglich.. (muss nix heißen, trotzdem).


----------



## Norisk699 (24. Mai 2020)

Rainer Rosshirt. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob die PC Games noch dasselbe bleiben kann und wird ohne ihn und seine Seiten. Ich als regelmäßiger Leser und Abonnent seit  Beginn in den 1990ern trauere.
Warum? Ein Renteneintritt wäre ja wenigstens was erfreuliches, aber mag sich Rainer nicht vielleicht auch in der Rente mit wenigstens seiner kleinen aber legendären Kolumne ein paar Euros für seine Spritfresser dazuverdienen?
Ich verstehe, dass über Abgänge meist nicht viel geschrieben wird. Ist ja privat. Aber als jahrzehntelanger Fan würde mir das dennoch sehr am Herzen liegen. Vielleicht kann Rainer ja in der folgenden Ausgabe (es ist ja nochmal ein Abschieds-Teil geplant scheinbar) doch was dazu schreiben. Ein richtiges und angemessenes "Lebe wohl" war das ja bisher noch nicht.

Ich tu mich grad ungefähr genauso schwer wie "damals" als Petra Fröhlich (geb. Maueröder *g*) die PC Games bzw. Computec verlassen hat. 

Jedenfalls bin ich der Meinung, dass dieser Wechsel/Abgang etwas mehr und etwas größeres verdient hat als bisher im Print erschienen. Auch online wäre ein großer Artikel angemessen. Im Print mindestens 12-14 Seiten, Zeitstrahl, Höhepunkte, und so weiter. Vielleicht auch teilweise als Retro-Teil.

Und was stattdessen kommt wurde auch nicht kommuniziert. Ein neuer Leserbrief-Onkel? Frischer Wind mit jemand junges? Oder dürfen wir euch künftig auch in der PC Games Bilder malen und Sachen basteln und Herr Gerling bzw. ehemals Frau Pache (die hat das immer echt besonders lieb gemacht, wirklich) antworten dann pädagogisch wertvoll und nett und loben unsere Bastelkünste? Das wär doch auch mal was!   

Jedenfalls wollte ich hiermit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass mir als sehr langjährigem Abonnenten die Seiten von RR besonders viel bedeutet haben. Sie waren neben dem Editorial stets das erste, was gelesen wurde und das einzige, was über Jahrzehnte garantiert immer und komplett gelesen wurde. Manche Tests oder Vorschauen habe ich bestimmt mal ausgelassen. Aber Rossis Seiten zu lesen war stets (enorm angenehmes) Pflichtprogramm. 
Daher fände ich einen GRÖßEREN Abgang schon angemessen, egal was hinter den Kulissen läuft. Die Verleihung des Rangs des Ehren-Leserbrief-Präsidenten wäre da das Mindeste!



EDIT: Achja, WEN interessiert hier schon die aktuelle Ausgabe?! 
Ich hoffe ihr seid euch dessen bewusst, welch Zäsur dieser Abgang ist. 
Kein Mensch kommentiert hier die Themen der regulären Ausgabe.


Achja, und die Ausgabe, in der der Abgang Rainer Rosshirts bekannt gemacht wird so zu beschreiben wie oben:
"Kann es sein? Kehrt langsam wieder so etwas Ähnliches wie Normalität in der Welt ein? Es scheint so! Wir sind aber ohnehin mit einem neuen Heft für euch da, ganz egal, was passiert. "
halte ich für extrem (wenn nicht legendär) unpassend.


----------



## arrgh (24. Mai 2020)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Daher fände ich einen GRÖßEREN Abgang schon angemessen, egal was hinter den Kulissen läuft. Die Verleihung des Rangs des Ehren-Leserbrief-Präsidenten wäre da das Mindeste



Das unterschreibe ich sofort! Ein diesbezügliches "Special" ist in meinen Augen absolute Pflicht!


----------



## golani79 (24. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> WHAT?!? Rossi verabschiedet sich? Unglaublich. Da wird ein Rossi foermiges Loch in der Realitaet aller Leser verbleiben (wobei wir ja nie wussten wie genau er eigentlich aussieht aber gut, die grobe Form kennen wir ja).
> Die Rumpelkammer war immer das erste, was in der neuen PCG gelesen wurde. Ich hoffe (und bin mir eigentlich sicher) er geht vor allem deshalb, weil er jetzt seine eigene Biker Gang aufzieht. Alles Gute Rossi!


Hab den Rossi sogar einmal getroffen, bei nem Besuch in der Redaktion - und in älteren Ausgaben, war er auch Mal zu sehen.
Aber schon ewig her und man wusste natürlich nur, dass es Rossi war, wenn man ihn schon Mal gesehen hatte, weil da nicht wirklich ein Hinweis dabei war ^^


Ja, die Leserbrief-Rubrik war immer das erste, was ich gelesen habe, solange ich die Zeitschrift gekauft habe.

Ich vermute, der Rossi tritt seinen Ruhestand an - wohlverdient!
Sollte es nen anderen Grund geben - auch egal. 
Generell alles Gute für die Zukunft!


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (24. Mai 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab den Rossi sogar einmal getroffen, bei nem Besuch in der Redaktion - und in älteren Ausgaben, war er auch Mal zu sehen.
> Aber schon ewig her und man wusste natürlich nur, dass es Rossi war, wenn man ihn schon Mal gesehen hatte, weil da nicht wirklich ein Hinweis dabei war ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich kenne ihn glaube ich nur als Cratoon Figur, im Nikolaus Kostuem, mit Gesicht im Schatten (XCOM Style) oder von hinten (vor allem in den "Rossis Welt" Videos). 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3qPb49AD1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Mai 2020)

Klein-Nyx hat damals mal von Rossi einen Leserbrief beantwortet bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Mai 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Klein-Nyx hat damals mal von Rossi einen Leserbrief beantwortet bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und du wartest noch heute auf Indy 5.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Mai 2020)

Oh ja, so ein Drama.


----------



## docdent (25. Mai 2020)

Dieser überraschende Abgang erschüttert mich. Das klingt nicht nach einer einvernehmlichen Trennung und auch nicht nach einem geplanten Ruhestand. Rossis Seiten sind schon seit Jahren die ersten, die lese und waren das, was mich nach dem Weggang von Petra Fröhlich noch am meisten mit der PC Games verbunden hat.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2020)

docdent schrieb:


> [...] Das klingt nicht nach einer einvernehmlichen Trennung und auch nicht nach einem geplanten Ruhestand. [...]


Davon ab, dass das immer noch Sache von RR ist ... aber ... woran bzw. woraus liest du das jetzt?


----------



## docdent (25. Mai 2020)

Geplante, einvernehmlich Abschiede hören sich anders an.  Etwas mehr Emotion, etwas mehr Hinweis, was redaktionell im Heft darauf folgt, Hinweis auf und Wünsche für den weiteren beruflichen Lebensweg von RR etc.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Mai 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab, dass das immer noch Sache von RR ist ... aber ... woran bzw. woraus liest du das jetzt?



Alles nur Spekulation letztlich. Vielleicht weil Rossi selber bis vor kurzem immer sinngemäß geschrieben hat "solange man mich behalten will, bleibe ich hier". Und da einige langjährige wieder weg sind (nicht nur Matti, ich glaube es gab auch eine Veränderung beim Chef-Layouter) 
schießen natürlich nicht nur hier, sondern auch andernorts die Spekulationen ins Kraut.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## docdent (25. Mai 2020)

Wo klare Aussagen fehlen, bleibt nur die Spekulation.

Ich sehe auch nicht, warum die illegitim sein sollten. Eine gewisse emotionale Nähe zur Zeitschrift und auch ihren Machern ist bei langjährigen Lesern ja nichts ungewöhnliches. Dementsprechend dürfen diese dann auch auf einschneidende Änderungen reagieren.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Mai 2020)

Alles Gute Rossi, wohin dich die Zukunft auch verschlagen mag  vielleicht gibts ja mal nen Gast-Auftritt in einem der Podcasts oder so


----------



## Zybba (25. Mai 2020)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Norisk699 (25. Mai 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht und bemerkt.

Ist aber immer so bei PC Games. Das muss ich schon mal kritisieren. Bei Abschieden wird hier fast nie etwas kommuniziert. Immer Nacht und Nebel Aktion und die Chefredaktion hofft wohl immer keiner merkt es wenn Redakteur x nicht mehr da ist. Es gab bisher meines Wissens noch nie einen angemessenen Abschied von wohlverdienten Redakteuren/Mitarbeitern in der ersten Reihe. Sollte ich mich Irren, nennt mir ein Beispiel mit Heftnummer.

Erinnert mich bisschen an meine Firma. Da arbeitest auch 30, 40, 45 (!) Jahre lang und am Ende Wirst du in einer Randnotiz in der Besprechung in den Ruhestand verabschiedet. Fast schon weggeworfen. Gut, immerhin stimmt das Geld in der Zeit davor....


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2020)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Genau DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht und bemerkt.


Dann wurde er gegangen ... passiert.



> Erinnert mich bisschen an meine Firma. Da arbeitest auch 30, 40, 45 (!) Jahre lang und am Ende Wirst du in einer Randnotiz in der Besprechung in den Ruhestand verabschiedet. Fast schon weggeworfen. Gut, immerhin stimmt das Geld in der Zeit davor....


Ganz ehrlich? Bei mir hat sich noch nie jemand bedankt über die 10 Jahre, in denen ich Selbständig bin. Kein Danke, dass das Gehalt immer pünktlich kommt, dass ich der total tolle Chef bin [...] nichts. Irgendwelchen Prämien? Komm, maximal ein kurzes Danke - nächste Woche ist das eh wieder vergessen. Warum wird vom AG sowas per se erwartet, aber anders herum ist das eher die Ausnahme?!

Warum bringt mir niemand einen Blumenstrauß und bedankt sich, das er fünf Jahre bei mir arbeitet?! Selbst bei meinem alten AG, wo 30-40 Jahre durchaus üblich waren, hab ich sowas nie erlebt.


----------



## docdent (25. Mai 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann wurde er gegangen ... passiert.
> 
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Bei mir hat sich noch nie jemand bedankt über die 10 Jahre, in denen ich Selbständig bin. Kein Danke, dass das Gehalt immer pünktlich kommt, dass ich der total tolle Chef bin [...] nichts. Irgendwelchen Prämien? Komm, maximal ein kurzes Danke - nächste Woche ist das eh wieder vergessen. Warum wird vom AG sowas per se erwartet, aber anders herum ist das eher die Ausnahme?!
> ...


Merke: Chef bekommt keinen großen Dank, dafür Geld. Mitarbeiter bekommt Dank, dafür kein großes Geld. 

Im Ernst: Mitarbeiter erhalten bei mir durchaus Wertschätzung und Abschiede sind mindestens freundlich, manchmal sogar emotional. 

Es kann immer Ausnahmen geben.  Wenn das beim Handwerksbetrieb um die Ecke passiert, bekommt das keiner mit. Aber wenn man mit einem Printmedium im Blickpunkt steht, fällt es schon auf, wenn bei den Abschiedsworten die Empathie fehlt.


----------



## Falconer75 (25. Mai 2020)

Warum gibt es im Spielejournalismus eigentlich ständig den Anspruch von außen, dass Abschiede öffentlich zelebriert werden müssen? 

Klar, Rossi ist wirklich ein Urgestein, aber sein Ausscheiden wird im Heft gleich zu Beginn des Edis angeführt und man will für die nächste Ausgabe noch was machen. Alles andere ist dann erstmal firmenintern und gehört nicht in die Öffentlichkeit. Das muss man doch respektieren.

Spieleredaktionen sind in der Regel nicht wenig Fluktuation ausgesetzt, da immer das passende Abschiedsszenario zu entwerfen ist wohl nicht machbar. Der Betroffene muss das zudem auch wollen. In vielen, vielen Redaktionen müssen zudem harte, unpopuläre Entscheidungen getroffen werden, die Verletzungen hinterlassen. Da unterscheiden sich Spieleredaktionen nicht von anderen Zeitungs-/Zeitschriftenbereichen. Öffentliche Abschiede sind dort aber nirgends die Regel... 

Gerade hat Computec zwei Hefte dicht gemacht. Auch da war Rossi bei einem redaktionell involviert. Redakteure von eingestellten Titeln ist selten ein schöner Abschied vergönnt... Da wissen sehr, sehr viele Spieleredakteure ein Liedchen von zu singen. Nicht missverstehen, alles was Rossi an würdigem Abschied bekommt, hat er total verdient und es freut mich. Als Leser hat er mich seit Amiga-Games-Tagen begleitet und mir mit seiner Art Freude gemacht. Aber es steckt bei Weitem nicht immer böse Absicht oder eine schlunzige Einstellung (schon gar nicht von direkter Kollegenseite) dahinter, wenn es von außen betrachtet nicht optimal läuft.


----------



## McDrake (25. Mai 2020)

docdent schrieb:


> Merke: Chef bekommt keinen großen Dank, dafür Geld. Mitarbeiter bekommt Dank, dafür kein großes Geld.


Gibt aber auch da Unterschiede.

Mein Bruder hat selber ein Geschäft und sie zahlen dem ganzen Büro (ca 8 Mitarbeiter) alle zwei Jahre einen 3-Tage-Ausflug in eine Europäische Stadt. Reise + Verpflegung, All Inklusive.
Das wird inzwischen als Selbstverständlich angesehen und es kommt auch kein Dankeschön zurück.
Sowas ist dann natürlich auch ein wenig unschön.

Man darf auch gerne mal beide Seiten betrachten, bei solchen Dingen.


----------



## Zybba (25. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es im Spielejournalismus eigentlich ständig den Anspruch von außen, dass Abschiede öffentlich zelebriert werden müssen?


Wahrscheinlich weil man die Personen als Leser über Jahre begleitet.
Man mag sie und ihre Werke, identifiziert sich mit ihnen.
Entsprechend des persönlichen Stellenwertes wünscht man sich dann wohl auch ihre Verabschiedung.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Mai 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da musst du mich aufklären, irgendwie erkenne ich bei dem Screenshot nix ausser dem "RR hat Gefällt Mir" geklickt.


----------



## Zybba (25. Mai 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Da musst du mich aufklären, irgendwie erkenne ich bei dem Screenshot nix ausser dem "RR hat Gefällt Mir" geklickt.


Der Like ist unter dem ersten Post auf dieser Seite.
Rossi scheint der Aussage darin zuzustimmen.


----------



## docdent (25. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es im Spielejournalismus eigentlich ständig den Anspruch von außen, dass Abschiede öffentlich zelebriert werden müssen?


Rein sachlich gesehen ist das richtig.

Aber: Ich denke niemand erwartet ein Youtube-Video der internen Abschiedsfeier, sofern es eine solche gab.

 Wenigstens bei so langjährigen Mitarbeitern würde man aber doch etwas mehr erwarten, als ein paar nichtssagende Zeilen und scheinbar schnell zusammengesuchten "Best-Of"-Textschnippsel. 

Eine Bindung der Leser an die Zeitschrift umfasst immer auch eine menschliche Komponenten - allein wegen des Informationsgehalts bin zumindest ich kein Abonnent. Daher ist es wohl auch gerechtfertigt, dass Leser Fragen stellen, wenn es um so ein Urgestein wie RR geht. Natürlich hält man sich in bestimmten Fällen der Personalveränderung offiziell bedeckt, aber erwartet die Redaktionsleitung ernsthaft, dass dieser Vorgang am Publikum spurlos vorübergeht?


----------



## MrFob (25. Mai 2020)

Ich denke auch, Gerade im Spielejournalismus ist das ein bisschen was besonderes, vor allem weil Tests oft sehr subjektiv ausfallen koennen oder auch muessen. Da hilft es den Redakteur ein bisschen zu "kennen".
Wenn Matti schreibt, dass er irgendwo grinden musste, dann weiss ich, dass er normalerweise nur die Hauptquest spielt und schon ein paar Nebenquests nerven koennen. Wenn Felix Schuetz ein Spiel gut findet, dann weiss ich, dass das normalerweise wahrscheinlich auch meinen Geschmack trifft zumindest wenn es ein groesseres Spiel ist. Bei Christian Doerre ist eher das Gegeneil der Fall.  Bei Matthias Dammes kennt man auch seine Vorliebe fuer Charakterorientierte Stories und so weiter und so weiter.
Wenn Andreas Bertits eine News geschrieben hat, dann weiss ich, dass es Clickbait ohne Inhalt ist. 

Ich wuerde auch eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass so eine Leser-Redaktaeurs-"Beziehung" im Sinne der Redaktion ist. Sowas staerkt ja auch die Produktbindung zur Seite und zum Heft. Mich wundert haeufiger, dass das nicht noch mehr in den Vordergrund gerueckt wird.

Aber all das ist eh nochmal unabhaengig von Rossi, der sowieso einen Abschied mit Pauken, Trompeten und Konfetti verdient haette, egal was is (selbst wenn er zur Gamestar wechselt ).


----------



## fud1974 (25. Mai 2020)

docdent schrieb:


> Rein sachlich gesehen ist das richtig.
> 
> Aber: Ich denke niemand erwartet ein Youtube-Video der internen Abschiedsfeier, sofern es eine solche gab.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kommt noch was, vielleicht auch nicht.

Unabhängig davon und allgemeiner gehalten:
Ich befürchte leider, die Ära wie "wir" (nun ja, zumindest einige von uns) sie kennenlernten, mit Spielezeitschriften wo Redakteure Dreh- und Angelpunkt waren, was ja zumindest in der deutschsprachigen frühen Ära (und der Hochzeit) der Spielezeitschriften so war, ist schon länger vorbei. Und das geht vielleicht einher mit einem gewissen Kulturverlust.

Bzw. es bedingt sich auch gegenseitig.. der Niedergang vom Print ist ja ein stetiger gewesen. Und damit wird der Teufelskreis befeuert dass man die Maschine am laufen halten muss mit günstigsten Mitteln. Und - ganz unabhängig jetzt von der konkreten Sache hier - langjährige Identifikationsfiguren mit entsprechenden Gehältern gehören wohl nicht mehr
dazu.. wie gesagt, ein Teufelskreis.

Alleine wenn ich schon lese in Interviews der "Altvorderen" dass sie "damals" für ihre jungen Jahre und für das was sie taten "ziemlich gut" verdient haben, da dürfte es heute so manchen Redakteur in den heutigen Zeiten ein Tränchen aus dem Auge drücken.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2020)

Also, ich bin erstaunt, dass manche wegen einer Nicht-Riesenabschieds-Special direkt den Umkehrschluss von "nicht einvernehmlich" und ähnliches ziehen. Ganz allgemein ist ein großes TamTam IMHO bei Zeitschriften&co nicht üblich. Auch im TV sagt ein Moderator einfach nur kurz Tschüss bei seiner letzten Moderation, das war's, und das obwohl er oft jahrelang DAS Gesicht der Sendung war und nicht "nur" einer von mehreren Reportern, die bei manchen Stammzuschauern besonders beliebt sind. Nur selten gibt es dann ein kleines "best-of", aber auch nur, wenn derjenige wirklich viele Jahre quasi der Haupt-Moderator der Sendung war.

Ein großer Abschied kommt nämlich bei vielen, die keine Stammleser sind, ggf. wie eine Selbstbeweihräucherung an und interessiert nicht jeden.     Im Falle von RR wäre etwas "Besonderes" zwar durchaus angemessen, da er ein absolutes Urgestein und besonders lange dabei ist. Aber wer weiß, vlt wollte er das auch gar nicht und sich nicht "wichtiger" nehmen als andere, die vlt "nur" 10 Jahre dabei waren.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ch im TV sagt ein Moderator einfach nur kurz Tschüss bei seiner letzten Moderation, das war's, und das obwohl er oft jahrelang DAS Gesicht der Sendung war und nicht "nur" einer von mehreren Reportern, die bei manchen Stammzuschauern besonders beliebt sind. Nur selten gibt es dann ein kleines "best-of", aber auch nur, wenn derjenige wirklich viele Jahre quasi der Haupt-Moderator der Sendung war.



Na ja, kommt auf den Moderator drauf an. Bei manchen Moderatoren ist es schon ein Thema, wenn auch nur der VERDACHT besteht er würde aufhören und es wird ähnlich emotional behandelt. Zumindest bei den altgedienten Tagesschau Moderatoren und Moderatorinnen war das so.


----------



## Burtchen (25. Mai 2020)

Den Danksagungen hier schließe ich mich an. Auch wenn ich glaube, dass es auch jenseits der drei Jahre der Best-of-Auswahl gutes Material gegeben hätte: das war meine PCG-Anfangszeit und wirklich prägend. Den Dialog zum In-den-Keller-hoppeln für alte Komplettlösungen hatte ich noch gut in Erinnerung.

Alles Gute! _Hofknicksgeräusch_


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich wuerde auch eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass so eine Leser-Redaktaeurs-"Beziehung" im Sinne der Redaktion ist. Sowas staerkt ja auch die Produktbindung zur Seite und zum Heft. Mich wundert haeufiger, dass das nicht noch mehr in den Vordergrund gerueckt wird.



this!
es dient der markenbindung. und die ist bekanntlich nicht ganz unwichtig, auch und gerade wenn man geld einsammeln will übrigens. 

eine hohe personalfluktuation ist der sache ganz bestimmt nicht förderlich. das ist bei 'nem fußballclub nicht anders als bei 'nem magazin. ich mein das ganz generell, nicht speziell auf herrn rosshirt bezogen.


----------



## Falconer75 (25. Mai 2020)

Ich kann euch alle verstehen. Die Bindung zwischen Redakteuren und Lesern ist im Gamesbereich etwas besonderes. Und die Qualität bzw. der Nutzen der Berichterstattung steigt deutlich, je besser man den Kopf hinter den Zeilen Videos/Podcasts kennt. Aber in seiner Berufung, nicht in seinen privaten, evtl. sogar rechtlichen, Angelegenheiten. Spekulationen verbieten sich da aus meiner Sicht.

Eine Meinung kann jeder haben. Davon lebt ja auch so ein Forum hier. Aber daraus eine Anspruchshaltung abzuleiten, wie ein Unternehmen Personalien in der Öffentlichkeit zu kommunizieren hat, finde ich ganz schwierig. Mal angenommen, ein äußerst beliebter Redi macht sich firmenintern eines schweres Vergehens schuldig. Was denn dann? Soll das hier angedeutet oder gar ausgebreitet werden? Und das ist jetzt nur ein extremer Fall (völlig ohne Bezug auf die hier diskutierte Person!!!).  Es fängt schon bei leichten Meinungsverschiedenheiten über Trennungsmodalitäten an. 

Redakteure sind keine Persönlichkeiten des öffentlichen Lebens,  nur weil große Teile ihrer Arbeit öffentlich sind. Eine Grundvoraussetzung für eine "würdige" Verabschiedung wäre daher zumindest schon einmal, dass der Betroffene das auch will.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2020)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Es gab bisher meines Wissens noch nie einen angemessenen Abschied von wohlverdienten Redakteuren/Mitarbeitern in der ersten Reihe. Sollte ich mich Irren, nennt mir ein Beispiel mit Heftnummer.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. In meiner Zeit bei PC Games haben wir die Redakteure immer im Tagebuch mit ein paar Zeilen und Fotos aus dem Archiv verabschiedet, etwa bei Robert Horn. Und hinter den Kulissen gab es immer sehr gesellige Abschiedsfeiern 

OnTopic: Alles Gute, Rainer, die Zusammenarbeit hat immer Spaß gemacht, etwa bei Rossis Welt (oh Gott, Jurossie's Park war schlimm). Unser Jubiläums-Podcast damals war cool


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Na ja, kommt auf den Moderator drauf an. Bei manchen Moderatoren ist es schon ein Thema, wenn auch nur der VERDACHT besteht er würde aufhören und es wird ähnlich emotional behandelt. Zumindest bei den altgedienten Tagesschau Moderatoren und Moderatorinnen war das so.


 Aber da kam dann doch nicht ein großes öffentliches Tamtam von der eigenen Redaktion zwischen den normalen redaktionellen Inhalten. Beim Abschied von altgedienten Sprechern gibt es in der allerletzten Sendung dann kurz nen Applaus der Anwesenden anderen im Studio und Blumen, vlt. auch 20-30 Sekunden "best of", das war's dann aber auch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Mai 2020)

Machs gut RR! War toll dich auf dem Usertreffen 2003 mal persönlich gesehen zu haben. Das Wort Urgestein trifft es nicht mal Ansatzweise.


----------



## Holyangel (29. Mai 2020)

docdent schrieb:


> Merke: Chef bekommt keinen großen Dank, dafür Geld. Mitarbeiter bekommt Dank, dafür kein großes Geld.
> 
> Im Ernst: Mitarbeiter erhalten bei mir durchaus Wertschätzung und Abschiede sind mindestens freundlich, manchmal sogar emotional.
> 
> Es kann immer Ausnahmen geben.  Wenn das beim Handwerksbetrieb um die Ecke passiert, bekommt das keiner mit. Aber wenn man mit einem Printmedium im Blickpunkt steht, fällt es schon auf, wenn bei den Abschiedsworten die Empathie fehlt.



Wie bei uns. Ich arbeite in einer überregionalen Großbäckerei. Wäre ich da nicht schon recht lange (und würde somit überdurchschnittlich gut verdienen) wäre ich schon längst weg. Sogar der neue Vorstand der Gewerkschaft hat erkannt, dass unsere Firm mittlerweile so schlecht geworden ist. Sinngemäß: Vor 10 Jahren galten wir noch als einer der besten AG in Deutschland, heute sind wird ziemlich weit unten. Aber ist auch anderes Thema und gehört hier nicht hin.

Dass RR jetzt nicht mehr da ist, ist für mich ganz schlimm. Es gab Ausgaben in den letzten Jahren, da habe ich nicht einmal die Hälfte des Heftes als interessant empfunden und teilweise auch nicht gelesen... RR aber bis jetzt immer und ich denke, dass jetzt wirklich der Zeitpunkt ist, die Zeit der Spielemagazine hinter mich zu lassen. Hatte bis jetzt seit die Powerplay in der Happy Computer dabei war, immer irgendwas im Haushalt (meistens auch im Abo) gehabt, aber mittlerweile gibt es nur noch 2 PC Magazine und deren Inhalte haben sich über die Jahre auch immer mehr von meinen Leserwünschen entfernt (zu viel Previews, zu wenig Tests, gerne auch Kurztests.... immerhin wieder etwas mehr Retro, wie der Sid Meier Artikel usw...).


----------



## fud1974 (8. Juni 2020)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Dass RR jetzt nicht mehr da ist, ist für mich ganz schlimm. Es gab Ausgaben in den letzten Jahren, da habe ich nicht einmal die Hälfte des Heftes als interessant empfunden und teilweise auch nicht gelesen... RR aber bis jetzt immer



Klingt seltsam, ist aber auch bei mir so. Die Leserbriefseite von RR war das erste, was ich gelesen habe. Weil es auch so einen schönen Charme von "früher" hatte. Und das konnte man sich immer mal geben, wenn man auf die Artikel gerade keine Lust hatte...


----------

